# Stem's Frog Room - updated Oct 2013



## stemcellular

Suppose I finally have enough tanks to warrant a "frog room" thread...enjoy.


----------



## HunterB

huh
i was just watching your frog room vid today on youtube...
gotta love those crocea


----------



## stemcellular

And of course, I'll add some of the amazing pics that John took of my frogs a few weeks ago.


----------



## vugger#1

Wow nice setup and great frogs!


----------



## nathan

VERY VERY NICE !!!! Love your collection of frogs 

Whats next on the dart frog want list?


----------



## stemcellular

nathan said:


> VERY VERY NICE !!!! Love your collection of frogs
> 
> Whats next on the dart frog want list?


Thanks! Nada, actually, I'm done.


----------



## nathan

OK whatever you need to tell yourself or your spouse to sleep better at night  lol


----------



## billschwinn

Very nice! Just curious, what kind of Auratus are those? They are exceptional. Bill


----------



## Boondoggle

*Sigh*...people without frog rooms are always jealous of people with frog room...someday..

Your Ameerega are stunning. I am noticing those more and more lately, which can only end one way.


----------



## frograck

I remember that not too long ago you were posting up pics of like 3 tanks on that computer desk...


----------



## Fishman

> Thanks! Nada, actually, I'm done.


Aren't we all.... now were can I get some vanzolinii....


----------



## sports_doc

Very nice Ray.... Someday I'll have to see it in person...if I can ever get myself to return to "the City" eeek 

Your never done btw....


----------



## stemcellular

jmailhot said:


> I remember that not too long ago you were posting up pics of like 3 tanks on that computer desk...


Yup, my wife really wanted the desk clear, hence all the vertical racks. A little deal we made... she got the desk clear and a new couch and I got some vertical space. 

I'm sure you are right Shawn. Just not positive where I could fit any more tanks (beyond the two remaining that I have in the works).

Bill, the auratus (2.3 group) are offspring (F1 and F2) from the original 04 Panamanian import. I am also picking up a lone female that is WC from 04 to add some new blood. They are super bold, sometimes even attacking my hand if they are being feisty. I've started to finally get tads out of them since egg eating has proven to be an issue and they won't breed unless in the larger female heavy group...go figure.


----------



## pl259

Hey, that rack by the window wasn't there a week ago!

"Hi, my name is Ray... and I have a problem..."


----------



## stemcellular

pl259 said:


> Hey, that rack by the window wasn't there a week ago!
> 
> "Hi, my name is Ray... and I have a problem..."


I know, though it's been planned for a while for the colon tank, which has now been displaced by the bassleri tank.....


Eric, the vitts have been calling up a storm, what an awesome call!!! Folks, get yourself some vittatus if you can, their call is the nicest I've heard to date.


----------



## pl259

Here this sounds better...

"Hi, my name is Ray and I'm a Viv-aholic. It's been 2hrs since I've planted my last tank..."

Gotta love those Vittatus! There's a lot personality in their calls. I smile everytime I hear 'em. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## eos

WOW! Nice pics and gorgeous frogs!


----------



## skylsdale

stemcellular said:


> I'm sure you are right Shawn. Just not positive where I could fit any more tanks (beyond the two remaining that I have in the works).


Let me pass along a bit of wisdom (?) another hobbyist once told me when checking out my frog room and I said I was pretty close to being tapped out for space: "You just haven't gotten creative enough yet." 

However, the key is making sure the collection stays manageable and enjoyable for you. Looks like a good office to work and/or kick back in.


----------



## skylsdale

stemcellular said:


> Eric, the vitts have been calling up a storm, what an awesome call!!! Folks, get yourself some vittatus if you can, their call is the nicest I've heard to date.


I agree! Such a nice call and highly underappreciated frog.


----------



## johnc

Very nice, Ray. You'll have to start charging an entrance fee.


----------



## stemcellular

skylsdale said:


> Let me pass along a bit of wisdom (?) another hobbyist once told me when checking out my frog room and I said I was pretty close to being tapped out for space: "You just haven't gotten creative enough yet."
> 
> However, the key is making sure the collection stays manageable and enjoyable for you. Looks like a good office to work and/or kick back in.


Thanks Ron! Yeah, its a nice retreat after a long day...


----------



## frogfreak

Nice frog room Ray!

I'm sure you enjoy every moment in that room 



> Eric, the vitts have been calling up a storm, what an awesome call!!! Folks, get yourself some vittatus if you can, their call is the nicest I've heard to date.


We just picked up 5 from UE. Can't wait till we hear them call. It'll be a while...


----------



## stemcellular

frogfreak said:


> Nice frog room Ray!
> 
> I'm sure you enjoy every moment in that room
> 
> 
> 
> We just picked up 5 from UE. Can't wait till we hear them call. It'll be a while...


I dunno, from what I've heard about UE they send out older frogs. Mine are about 8 months now so they will be calling soon enough.


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> I know, though it's been planned for a while for the colon tank, which has now been displaced by the bassleri tank.....
> 
> 
> Eric, the vitts have been calling up a storm, what an awesome call!!! Folks, get yourself some vittatus if you can, their call is the nicest I've heard to date.


The vittus do have a beautiful call, mine call almost nonstop during the day. There call is similar to Santa Isabels, except not as loud, however it is loud enough.

Depsite being a little shy and skittish vitatus are a really cool phyllobate to have.

Ray ...make sure you save some room for those Santa Isabels. I will have plenty of them in a few months....I've got 50+ in the water currently


----------



## wickerstone

Beautiful tanks. Inspiring. Thanks for posting. The pictures made my night


----------



## Elf_Ascetic

What is that last type of frog?


----------



## stemcellular

I believe you are referring to Dendrobates castaneoticus


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> I believe you are referring to Dendrobates castaneoticus


Ray

They are actaully Adelphobates, and are in the same genus as Galacts and Quinquevittatus, which are there closest relatives


----------



## pl259

ggazonas said:


> The vittus do have a beautiful call, mine call almost nonstop during the day. There call is similar to Santa Isabels, except not as loud, however it is loud enough.


I've noticed that my Vittatus mimic other calls. They'll change their call somewhat to match my Tricolors, Terribilis, and Bicolors. Sneaky little devils!


----------



## stemcellular

pl259 said:


> I've noticed that my Vittatus mimic other calls. They'll change their call somewhat to match my Tricolors, Terribilis, and Bicolors. Sneaky little devils!


Yes, I noticed that as well. Looks like I have a 2.1. Actually recorded their calling this morning when they were going back and forth with my tricolors. Such awesome frogs.


----------



## stemcellular

ggazonas said:


> Ray
> 
> They are actaully Adelphobates, and are in the same genus as Galacts and Quinquevittatus, which are there closest relatives


George, yeah, I heard both used so I'm somewhat suspect about the final verdict as far as genus goes. Either way, they are awesome little frogs.


----------



## stemcellular

pl259 said:


> I've noticed that my Vittatus mimic other calls. They'll change their call somewhat to match my Tricolors, Terribilis, and Bicolors. Sneaky little devils!


Some older pics of my trio.


----------



## stemcellular

D. auratus "Panamanian" and "Capira"


----------



## Fishman

Ray, I really like those capira. Are they breeding for you?


----------



## kyle1745

Very nice stuff, and nice pictures as well.


----------



## reptile_jones

All i can say is WOW!!


----------



## stemcellular

Fishman said:


> Ray, I really like those capira. Are they breeding for you?


Not yet, but I do think the group is 1.3. Here's hoping!


----------



## stemcellular

E.tricolor, tank is starting to grow in nicely, though they are hard to get a good pic of. 










































Also, saw these guys feeding tonight, my first tank-raised Mantella viridis, pretty cool, a first for me. 


















And a Mantella belly shot for posterity...


----------



## johnc

What a belly! Is that a madagascariensis belly?

Very nice terrarium Ray. How long has it been growing in?


----------



## stemcellular

johnc said:


> What a belly! Is that a madagascariensis belly?
> 
> Very nice terrarium Ray. How long has it been growing in?


Good call, you are correct. Tricolor tank is only a few months old.


----------



## johnc

The legs give it away. What's the fern-like plant?


----------



## stemcellular

johnc said:


> The legs give it away. What's the fern-like plant?


The weird tree looking one? Its some type of begonia.


----------



## johnc

I thought you were going to say that. Thanks!


----------



## Manuran

Beautiful tanks and frogs Ray. Congrats again on your tank reared Mantella.

For John, the Begonia is bipinnatifida. Can be a little touchy, but once it is happy, it grows well.


----------



## stemcellular

Mantella laevigata










Mantella aurantiaca tadpole









Ranitomeya variabilis froglet (oow about a month)









Ranitomeya variabilis froglet (oow 5 months)









Ameerega Pepperi (close up)


----------



## R1ch13

Wow, 

John really does have a nack with the good ol' point and click.

Congrats on the stunning pics John, and Congrats on the gorgeous, very healthy looking animals Ray.

Brilliant.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13

P.S

If I didnt know any better, Id think that Mantella aurantiaca tadpole was floating around in space.

Stunning.


----------



## stemcellular

R1ch13 said:


> P.S
> 
> If I didnt know any better, Id think that Mantella aurantiaca tadpole was floating around in space.
> 
> Stunning.


Haha, the U.S.S. Aurantiaca!


----------



## nathan

Are you breeding your Ameerega pepperi ?


----------



## R1ch13

stemcellular said:


> Haha, the U.S.S. Aurantiaca!


Has a ring to it don't ya think? Haha.

Happy New Year.

Richie


----------



## chinoanoah

This is incredible.


----------



## Rain_Frog

that madagascariensis belly looks like a baroni-- does the frog have orange flashmarks on its legs? That's the give away its a mad.


----------



## Fishman

Nice Ray, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stemcellular

Rain_Frog said:


> that madagascariensis belly looks like a baroni-- does the frog have orange flashmarks on its legs? That's the give away its a mad.


Nope, its a mad, its got the flashmarks and even has the gold specks in the iris.


----------



## stemcellular

Ameerega bassleri "Black" INIBICO

Male



























Female



























Eggs!


----------



## johnc

Nice photos Ray. They should rename them "Lime Green Bassleri"!


----------



## johnc

chinoanoah said:


> This is incredible.


I don't know if you're complimenting me or Ray, but if it's me, thanks .


----------



## chinoanoah

johnc said:


> I don't know if you're complimenting me or Ray, but if it's me, thanks .


Kind of complimenting the frog, the colors of the frog, the person who took the photo of the frog, and the God who made the frog.


----------



## johnc

Ah I see. Well he's a beautiful little fellow. The shape of his head intrigues me - it's so much more blocky than the adults. That little fellow is so tiny - I was amazed the photo came out that well. I really have to hand it to Ray for letting me loose in his frog room so many times. It's at the point where I am a Dartfrogger vicariously through Ray . Thanks Ray .


----------



## thedude

very nice frog room! i love that vertical you have. sorry if i missed it but are your laevigata in there?

also, what is that plant your orange bassleri is sitting next to in your first post?


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> very nice frog room! i love that vertical you have. sorry if i missed it but are your laevigata in there?
> 
> also, what is that plant your orange bassleri is sitting next to in your first post?


Yup, that is the laevigata tank.

I believe its just a type of pepperonia.


----------



## stemcellular

Some new pics:

A. bassleri (black)









Mantella ebenaui









Mantella crocea









Mantella laevigata









R. variabilis (proven female)


----------



## Paul G

Great frogs, setups, and pics.

One of the viridis pics taken by John looks just like Black Jungle's pic. Ray, Are you the CB viridis supplier for them?


----------



## stemcellular

gothaicus said:


> Great frogs, setups, and pics.
> 
> One of the viridis pics taken by John looks just like Black Jungle's pic. Ray, Are you the CB viridis supplier for them?


thanks! yup, those be mine!


----------



## stemcellular

Caught the A. pepperi after lights out. I like how they sleep together on an aroid right out in the open each night.


----------



## johnc

Ray, I thought you only had one...


----------



## thedude

those pepperi seem smaller than i thought they were. are they adults? are those pictures a good representation of their true color?

if i ever buy frogs from you, ill have to remember to ask for some cuttings of that mystery peperomia 

very nice laevigata tank.


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> those pepperi seem smaller than i thought they were. are they adults? are those pictures a good representation of their true color?
> 
> if i ever buy frogs from you, ill have to remember to ask for some cuttings of that mystery peperomia
> 
> very nice laevigata tank.


Yup, John, I have a pair, used to be a trio but lost one while still a froglet. Need to get a few more once the weather shapes up.

As far as age, they are subs, got them in June when they were about 3 months old (so about 10 months at this point). If compared to my adult bassleri, they will get much bigger. Their color really fluctuates with temps and humidity. The cooler it gets, IME, the brighter they get. The are pretty bold as well.


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> if i ever buy frogs from you, ill have to remember to ask for some cuttings of that mystery peperomia


Adam, I can just send you some once the weather warms up a bit. It grows very fast.


----------



## thedude

interesting, i figured they would get brighter with more heat. i take it they like it on the cooler side?

thats very nice of you! it looks like a nice plant for egg laying. maybe not for something as big as pepperi or bassleri though!


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> interesting, i figured they would get brighter with more heat. i take it they like it on the cooler side?
> 
> thats very nice of you! it looks like a nice plant for egg laying. maybe not for something as big as pepperi or bassleri though!


Wait, now I'm confused, which plant are you talking about... the aroid in the top of the pic (monstera) or the pepperonia surrounding the pepperi? I have plenty of both!


----------



## thedude

i was talking about the peperomia, although now that i look at it, its smaller than i thought. so scratch the good egg laying site, its just cool looking! so is the aroid. if you happen to slip cutting the peperomia and get a cutting of the aroid...i would not be opposed to getting that either 

nice pic of your pepperi by the way. im liking them more and more.


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> i was talking about the peperomia, although now that i look at it, its smaller than i thought. so scratch the good egg laying site, its just cool looking! so is the aroid. if you happen to slip cutting the peperomia and get a cutting of the aroid...i would not be opposed to getting that either
> 
> nice pic of your pepperi by the way. im liking them more and more.


Np, I have monstera coming out of my ears. its a quick grower.


----------



## stemcellular

Just uploaded a bunch of new videos of calling terribs, vittatus, bicolors, tricolors, etc, as well as this one:
YouTube - O. pumilio 'Isla Colon' hunting


----------



## frogandtoad

Thanks for putting up some new videos! 
I don't know how many times I have watched your other ones on there... 
You have a nice collection.


----------



## Occidentalis

stemcellular said:


> Just uploaded a bunch of new videos of calling terribs, vittatus, bicolors, tricolors, etc, as well as this one:
> YouTube - O. pumilio 'Isla Colon' hunting


Great video, but I burst out laughing at the related videos. Colonic irrigation experience? Domestic Colonic Cleansing Irrigation? ROFL.


----------



## alluringeli

Nice collection of dart frogs. Your frog room looks very nice and organized....


----------



## stemcellular

I noticed that as well, funny huh?

Might as well add these as well.

YouTube - Phyllobates terribilis 'Mint' calling/courting

YouTube - Phyllobates vittatus calling

YouTube - Epipedobates tricolor 'Morospunga' calling

YouTube - Group of courting Phyllobates bicolor

YouTube - Phyllobates bicolor male calling to female


----------



## R1ch13

great vids as usual Ray.

I especially love the bicolor ones, they seem so active, bet they are great to watch?

Are they a lot more active than Terribs?

My Terribs are like statues most of the day, out in the open.

Richie


----------



## stemcellular

R1ch13 said:


> great vids as usual Ray.
> 
> I especially love the bicolor ones, they seem so active, bet they are great to watch?
> 
> Are they a lot more active than Terribs?
> 
> My Terribs are like statues most of the day, out in the open.
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie,

Both are active but you are correct in that the bicolors are always jumping around their tank, wrestling, calling non-stop (listen to any video and you can probably hear them in the background), etc. whereas the terribs call a bit less frequently, and are more stoic, choosing to rather bask around and just look, well, bad ass. Great frogs.


----------



## R1ch13

Yup I thought as much.

Really love the bicolors, and even through your videos I'm warming to the mint terribs.

Keep up the good work with the vids.

Cheers Ray.

Richie


----------



## stemcellular

R1ch13 said:


> Yup I thought as much.
> 
> Really love the bicolors, and even through your videos I'm warming to the mint terribs.
> 
> Keep up the good work with the vids.
> 
> Cheers Ray.
> 
> Richie


Thanks! Btw, where in Scotland do you live? I went to Univ. in Dublin and have a good number of mates in Glascow and E'Burgh.


----------



## R1ch13

stemcellular said:


> Thanks! Btw, where in Scotland do you live? I went to Univ. in Dublin and have a good number of mates in Glascow and E'Burgh.


Hiya again Ray.

I live In Ayr, which is about 1 hour South of Glasgow by train, I am always In Glasgow, its a fantastic city.

Edinburgh is a tad further away, (train to Glasgow then around another 1hour train) I need to get back up there sometime, that's where I saw darts in person for the first time, all those years ago in the Zoo's reptile house.

Did you like it here mate?

Richie


----------



## stemcellular

Some solarte froglets I'm babysitting.


























And finally some success!


----------



## johnc

Congratz! Yay for terribs. How many terribs are in that terrarium?


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, 2.1.

Check this out:
YouTube - Male Ameerega bassleri guarding developing eggs

and this!
YouTube - O. pumilio "Solarte" froglets

and finally, the best video i've taken!
YouTube - Male O. pumilio "El Dorado" calling


----------



## johnc

Great videos Ray. I love the way the El Dorado takes a break, and then comes back out for an encore performance. Also, seeing just how much the bassleri tadpoles move is a real treat.

When did you get all these pumilio? I thought you just had those Colons?


----------



## stemcellular

johnc said:


> Great videos Ray. I love the way the El Dorado takes a break, and then comes back out for an encore performance. Also, seeing just how much the bassleri tadpoles move is a real treat.
> 
> When did you get all these pumilio? I thought you just had those Colons?


Eldos were adopted along with some other stuff. The solarte are being babysat for Dan.


----------



## fleshfrombone

I think I've figured out your secret ray. All of your tanks epitomize KISS and the frogs seem to love it. And I stand by my assertion that in a couple if I didn't see the edges of the tank I would swear I was looking at a shot in the jungle.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Knowing that your frog room is near capacity now, I'm looking forward to seeing what happens when some frogs come along that you have to have but don't have the space for  . Maybe ditch the living room and make that another frog room? Of course you could give up your bedroom too, and start sleeping on the couch instead.


----------



## Herpetology101

Nice Frogs and sweet room!


----------



## R1ch13

Congrats on the Terrib eggs Ray!

Been trying for a while?

Love the El Dorado video, he sure does know how to call!

Cheers,

Richie


----------



## stemcellular

fleshfrombone said:


> I think I've figured out your secret ray. All of your tanks epitomize KISS and the frogs seem to love it. And I stand by my assertion that in a couple if I didn't see the edges of the tank I would swear I was looking at a shot in the jungle.


Thanks Ryan!

Mike, yeah, well, if any tanks show up outside the frog room I will be sleeping on the couch.... I do have some more room at work (can take a page from Julio's approach). 

Thanks, Richie, they have been courting for months but no breeding until just recently.


----------



## R1ch13

Glad all the courting finally paid off.

Richie


----------



## stemcellular

Had my pair of eldos for a little over a week...already some good eggs!


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976

stemcellular said:


> Suppose I finally have enough tanks to warrant a "frog room" thread...enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! For some reason I really like the look of this grown in tank, very cool. What is that plant in there? I like how it grows.


----------



## Boondoggle

stemcellular said:


> Wait, now I'm confused, which plant are you talking about... the aroid in the top of the pic (monstera) or the pepperonia surrounding the pepperi? I have plenty of both!


Just for the record, this thread is single-handedly responsible for my purchasing 4 pepperi. My wife is maaaaaad at you.


----------



## stemcellular

Glad to be of service! The plant is ficus pumilio....a fast growing weed.


----------



## Rain_Frog

got enough biodiversity now in that little house in Boston?


----------



## stemcellular

its a jungle in here!


----------



## stemcellular

Further development of those pictured above:


















And so new ones:









Tad pack!









Male bassleri guarding eggs:









Juvie male bassleri strutting his stuff:


----------



## fleshfrombone

Quick, somebody get me a napkin, I'm drooling!


----------



## stemcellular

you ain't seen nothing yet!

Rio Canario









M. viridis froglet









M. aurantiaca froglets


















D. auratus 'Capira'


















Solarte juvies



























Melanophryniscus stelzneri




























Male A. bassleri defending clutch


















D. auratus 'Panama 04' frogpole ready to climb oow


----------



## johnc

Should have let me into that El Dorado tank...


----------



## Logqan

I love those little toads, what is your vivarium like for the toads? I have seen a recent boom of these available and I just wondered how people were setting these little guys up. Sorry not to put you on the spot Ray


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Further development of those pictured above:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some new ones:


Yesterday...


----------



## johnc

Yay, transport shot .


----------



## stemcellular

haha, and transport video:

YouTube - R. variabilis transporting a tadpole


----------



## stemcellular

Another fun video:

YouTube - Pair of A. bassleri courting


----------



## stemcellular

And another...

YouTube - Pair of O. pumilio 'El Dorado' courting


----------



## stemcellular

And froglet coming oow...


----------



## johnc

The Tadpole Scarf, this spring's must-have accessory.


----------



## stemcellular

The new female addition has been welcomed with clasped arms!


----------



## frogandtoad

Nice! You can never have too many Bicolor!


----------



## stemcellular

*Re: Stem's Frog Room (finally got a somewhat decent camera)*

So I finally got a new camera. Still learning the ropes but got a few good shots this evening.

A. bassleri 'Sapasoa'


















































A. pepperi froglet

















P. bicolor

























D. auratus 'Panama'

































Assorted plant shots


----------



## devin mac

1AM, huh ray? ;-)

I'll bring some tree fern panel over for you next week, for those orchids.


----------



## Mitch

Beautiful frogs!


----------



## stevenhman

Must....resist...urge.....to fill...apartment...with...frogs...

The fact that my wife would murder me helps too. She told me that she had a dream about opening up my frog's tank to mist them, them jumping out, crawling up her nose, and laying eggs.

Some seriously nice pictures and frogs!


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, my wife is pretty damn understanding. She actually likes taking her business associates over to see the frog room. We are all science nerds any way, so it works out. Only rule is that all frogs and frog related stuff stays in that room. Otherwise, its fair game.


----------



## TDK

What is that last plant??


----------



## frogparty

its the Microsorum fern that Black Jungle sells.... I hav had it tenatively ID'd as M. linguilata.
Great plant for vivs.


----------



## stevenhman

For now she isn't too happy about the frogs mainly because we live in a 500 sq. ft. apartment. We're moving in December to fancier digs, then I get my own computer/frog room. Also I sweetened the deal by offering her the dog of her choice for a frog room.

I'm more the science guy, she's into math.

Do you keep a stash of plants & viv contruction materials at hand? I may be weird, but I always like photos of the 'supply rack'.


----------



## stemcellular

Yeah, its from BJ. M. linguilata, eh? Good to know. Its a great little climber. TDK, PM me your address and I'll send you a cutting.

Steve, yeah, we have a whole other unfinished room which houses the beer making equip, wife's big closet, canning supplies, sewing supplies and my frog gear, including too many dirty deli cups that need a washing! 

As for plants, I don't keep many outside the tanks beyond a few that are hanging on the racks. That said, I do have a few 190oz for cuttings and two new mini orchid tanks.


----------



## johnc

Ray you need to change your signature - what _Ranitomeya_ do you have now .


----------



## stemcellular

Still have some R. variabilis...


----------



## johnc

stemcellular said:


> Still have some R. variabilis...


The last of the Mohicans .


----------



## hukilausurfer

Hey stem could you tell me what auratus morph this is?


----------



## BR5

Very nice setup. Curious about some of the wood you used, what types are they? 
thanks
Brian


----------



## Dendro Dave

hukilausurfer said:


> Hey stem could you tell me what auratus morph this is?


Just for fun I'll guess based off the tropical experience guide: Colourmorph 2.Name: D. auratus.'Bronze blue or green'. 

what do I win?


----------



## hukilausurfer

whoops just looked one page back in the thread i guess theyre D. Auratus "Panama" if thats the same frog.


----------



## stemcellular

Bassleri eggs about ready to break free!


----------



## Julio

i see you are enjoying yoru new camera! what did you wind up getting anyway?


----------



## Dendro Dave

Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stemcellular

Julio said:


> i see you are enjoying yoru new camera! what did you wind up getting anyway?


Yeah, its a little more difficult to get a good shot than my old one but the resolution is much better. 

Ended up with an Olympus point and shoot. Got it real cheap on sale. Planning on getting a nicer Olympus for Peru, one of the super hardcore ones.


----------



## stemcellular

*Re: Stem's Frog Room - updated 6.23.10. new photos*


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## johnc

Someone has really been practicing! Very nice photos Ray.


----------



## HunterB

Close up of the mints = amazing


----------



## Paul G

Very nice!
What morph of anthonyi/tricolor are those?


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks fellas. I'm still getting the hang of shooting under the rack lights but its coming along. 

The anthonyi is an 8-9yr old Pasajae-Sarajunga from Stewart. Lone male, really gorgeous call, always looking for a gal.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## eos

Stunning photos! Keep 'em coming


----------



## winstonamc

So cool. My dreams have suddenly taken on a coherent form!

These pics are amazing, as is the magisterial bulk of that mint, I imagine him/her swaggering around the viv.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## johnc

Wow dude, I feel so amateur I may just give up on dart frogs completely now .


----------



## johnc

Hey Ray, did I see vittatus in with aurotenia?


----------



## stemcellular

Nope, those be auro froglets.


----------



## johnc

Are these the wide banded auros?


----------



## stemcellular

Yup. I produced a bunch of froglets over the summer, sold a bunch and am growing up the rest for Mike and to have some extra to add to my 1.2 trio of adults. GREAT frogs.


----------



## stemcellular

You can see some more photos here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/55215-p-aurotaenia-photos.html


----------



## stemcellular

Chrome or Sisa A. bassleri





































D. auratus 'Panama'









F1 O. pumilio 'Isla Cristobal'













































F1 O. pumilio 'Solarte'


















F1 O. pumilio 'El Dorado'



























Atelopus spumarius


----------



## billschwinn

I must have those Chromes!


----------



## stemcellular

A. bassleri egg clutch










P. terribilis









D. tinctorius 'Alanis'


















E. anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' offspring, less than one month oow


----------



## ritersofly

stemcellular said:


>


Wow definitely a rare frog in the hobby right now, anything you can say about the frogs? I have searched quite a bit and I cannot get much info on this species. Any info would be appreciated, history, how many you have, theyre behavior, how you got them etc. etc.


----------



## btcope

Ray, amazing photos! 

can you please identify this guy you posted a pic of for me? Amateur hour i know, but I've never seen this frog before and it is BEAUTIFUL.

Thanks,
Brett

[quote ray up there (like my ghetto, forgot to hit the button quote?)]







[/quote]


----------



## ggazonas

btcope said:


> Ray, amazing photos!
> 
> can you please identify this guy you posted a pic of for me? Amateur hour i know, but I've never seen this frog before and it is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brett
> 
> [quote ray up there (like my ghetto, forgot to hit the button quote?)]


[/QUOTE]



'Orange' Pepperi


----------



## ggazonas

ritersofly said:


> Wow definitely a rare frog in the hobby right now, anything you can say about the frogs? I have searched quite a bit and I cannot get much info on this species. Any info would be appreciated, history, how many you have, theyre behavior, how you got them etc. etc.


They are an interesting group of frogs. I currently have a group as well. They are related to galacts but are about 3/4" in length. They are terrestrial frogs that like to climb into the foliage and on branches. Given vertical space they will use every each of the viv. They are very active and have a similar call to galacts as well, buzzing sound that almost sounds like a screaching door IMO. They'll bred in coco huts,& film canisters for the most part. Breeding can be tricky since they seem to be male heavy, however once they get started they are somewhat prolific. Clutches are on the smaller side. My group hasn't bred yet although I know I have a female. There are a few people who have them breeding though so they are somewhat available but due to legality issues that surround this frog many people to not publicly give out this information.


----------



## sports_doc

Nice Ray. The 'Sisa' juvis, you can sorta see the spotting on their backs in the pictures.....cool. 

the parent group ate and entire clutch of 15 this weekend  again.....grrr...they are too sneaky.


----------



## fishr

Amazing animals. My favorites are the pepperi and well, all the Epi's I saw. 
A 24x18x18 Exo could be fun setting up for Epi's.


----------



## boabab95

I want that atelopus!!!!!!!!! That one solarte looks kinda like a mini really orange terribilis! awesome...


----------



## stemcellular

ggazonas said:


> They are an interesting group of frogs. I currently have a group as well. They are related to galacts but are about 3/4" in length. They are terrestrial frogs that like to climb into the foliage and on branches. Given vertical space they will use every each of the viv. They are very active and have a similar call to galacts as well, buzzing sound that almost sounds like a screaching door IMO. They'll bred in coco huts,& film canisters for the most part. Breeding can be tricky since they seem to be male heavy, however once they get started they are somewhat prolific. Clutches are on the smaller side. My group hasn't bred yet although I know I have a female. There are a few people who have them breeding though so they are somewhat available but due to legality issues that surround this frog many people to not publicly give out this information.


They are a very easy species to keep and breed, esp once you get them going.


----------



## stemcellular

Male escudo, being quite photogenic.


----------



## botanyboy03

All of the frogs are beautiful Ray, really loving the Escudo though.


----------



## boabab95

How do you like the Atelopus? Dow they do well for you? are they breeding?


----------



## fishr

Haha, he's a photo hog.


----------



## DJboston

boabab95 said:


> How do you like the Atelopus? Dow they do well for you? are they breeding?


I think Ray just has a single Male right? Someone was telling me at the last meeting that females get egg bound in captivity from what I remember. I thought the Atelopus he has was very cool! I've always wanted some! Reminded me of the bumble bee walking toads a little. 

I love Ray's set-up. A lot of diversity in that room! Hard to pick a favorite tank.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular

Office cristobal froglet


----------



## stemcellular

Boophis ankaratra


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## Philsuma

Hey Ray...

That Escudo froglets front legs look.....kinda thin and "odd".

How's it doin' now ? Growing out ok ?


----------



## stemcellular

Are you talking about the adult (most recent photo)? I think the photo showed something weird (I was moving him around in order to get a better pose) as he is a fine stud!


----------



## Philsuma

Post # 162.

Labled "Male".


----------



## stemcellular

Yeah, he is normal, fat as heck now, that was right after I received him in a trade.


----------



## stemcellular

Some juvenile shots from my group of E. anthonyi "Pasaje-Sarajunga". They are Tor line.





































And some bassleri juveniles


----------



## DJboston

Anthonyii are gorgeous!! Can't wait to grab a trio off of you after they're big enough and I'm used to having a new baby in the house. 

Bassleri looking great too! Reminds me of mine and seem the same size. I'm sure from the same clutch huh??


----------



## JoshH

God those bassleri are hot! If I ever get frogs, those will be it! No more bare terrariums...


----------



## stemcellular

You should see the adults.


----------



## stemcellular

Few photos of new acquisitions...

Hyloxalus azureiventris




























O. pumilio 'Bastimentos'



















R. imitator 'Banded'


----------



## markpulawski

I agree with Bill, those are some of the nicest Auratus i have ever seen. Nice banded's, I just got a group of 5 myself.


----------



## stemcellular

A. pepperi Orange











More shots of the banded imitators



























R. imitator 'Verodero' froglet


----------



## stemcellular

D. auratus



























O. pumilio 'Solarte'



















O. pumilio 'Bastimentos'


----------



## Mitch

Nice! Did you get those banded imi's from Andy?


----------



## stemcellular

Yup. Really wanted to pick some up after hunting them in Peru.


----------



## chinoanoah

Wow those banded imitators are ab-so-root-ree stunning


----------



## jausi

beautyful collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrat's


----------



## shrum

those pics are great wow really shows the bold colors


----------



## stemcellular

Female Mint





























Males escudos


----------



## frograck

What locale or morph are those auratus? 
Great looking frogs all around.


----------



## skylsdale

stemcellular said:


>


Hey Ray, do you know what the aroid is they are perched on?


----------



## stemcellular

It's a red philodendron. Not sure the name.


----------



## ChrisK

philodendron erubescens?


----------



## stemcellular

jmailhot said:


> What locale or morph are those auratus?
> Great looking frogs all around.


highland, Joe.


----------



## stemcellular

ChrisK said:


> philodendron erubescens?


Philodendron erubescens 'Burgundy'


----------



## stemcellular

Some random shots from tonight


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## johnc

All clay now Ray? Lovely photos as always. Wish my tanks were that clean!


----------



## Spaff

Thanks Erik! This is the first time I've seen pictures of these. Time to do some research.


----------



## Arpeggio

Wow looks really great! Pretty frogs.

What plant is this that the frog is sitting on? Its neat!


----------



## Dendroguy

jewl orchid


----------



## jckee1

I am really enjoying the plants in the pics as much as frogs. You have some cool stuff.


----------



## Spaff

Arpeggio, I'm pretty sure that plant is Macodes petola or something really similar. 

Are the castis readily available? I had never seen them before your post.


----------



## stemcellular

That is correct, a nice terrestrial jeweled orchid, available from Black Jungle. 

They are pretty common in the hobby but I think breeding tends to come in fits and starts. Mine have been breeding pretty regularly as of late.


----------



## Spaff

I'll have to keep a look out for a few of these. Yours look awesome. Congrats on the breeding and hopefully you continue to have success with them.


----------



## BlueRidge

Hey Stem... what kind of lights do you use over the tanks?

Also, do you use a misting system or do it all by hand?


----------



## stemcellular

6700K T8 rack lights and/or 6500K cfs. Basically what fits but I like the 6500-6700K spectrum. Also use a few random T5s.

Hand mist, keeps me intimate with each enclosure and inhabitants.


----------



## stemcellular

Mantella aff. expectata














































Obligatory venter shot


----------



## johnc

Ray you have been practicing! Great shots and lovely frog.


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, John. All with a point and shoot.


----------



## johnc

Talent trumps the camera every time.


----------



## EvilLost

stemcellular said:


> And of course, I'll add some of the amazing pics that John took of my frogs a few weeks ago.



Well I was about to ask what the heck these two frogs are.....but based on your filenames, you have no clue about the first one and the second one is a mantella ... "pulchra"? (I'm not familiar but I am absolutely in love with that frog!!!) I googled pulchra but they don't look quite like that

EDIT: I just found this http://mantella.amphibiancare.com/species/mantella_nigricans.html <--correct? 


sorry if this is a repeat but I'm not sure how to search just this thread given its 22pages long...but has that first frog been IDed?

awesome frogs


----------



## wesleybrouwer

The first is Ameerega pepperi 'Orange' ,
the second is Mantella nigricans.


----------



## EvilLost

awesome thanks, I know my next two additions.... o


----------



## stemcellular

The wife got me a new DSLR for Christmas... first round of shots came out...AWESOME.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## curlykid

love your collection and your photography skills.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## Popliteal

Looks awesome!

What is the last frog in your new shots? It has some gorgeous markings.


----------



## josh_r

stemcellular said:


>


What are these guys???? I love them!!!!!! Why are frogs like this not more represented in the hobby???? Me want!!


----------



## stemcellular

Ameerega altamazonica, talk to Mark Pepper.


----------



## thedude

stemcellular said:


> Ameerega altamazonica, talk to Mark Pepper.


Those are awesome Ray! Thanks for posting good pictures of them. Which population are they?


----------



## davy

stemcellular said:


> waited long for some new pics of your alta's, i'm still waiting to get mine. i think it will be the first weeks of 2012 that i'll be getting mine. but it's another locality then these that you've got. i'll be gettin the alta's sisa.
> any breeding succes yet?


----------



## josh_r

Are those mantella bernhardti I see??? Are they breeding for you?? Dude, you have some super cool frogs!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Nice pictures, those are some sharp looking auratus.
Bryan


----------



## motydesign

Ray,
which camera did she get you? what lens are you using? good looking shots btw.


----------



## frograck

I love when Ray updates this thread. Great shots, the textured skin of the atelopus looks nice.


----------



## EPI

Fantastic pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## stemcellular

josh_r said:


> Are those mantella bernhardti I see??? Are they breeding for you?? Dude, you have some super cool frogs!


Yeah, they are my favorite sp. of Mantella. I have a group of 12 adlts and 3 F1 juveniles. 

They are my big project for this year.


----------



## stemcellular

motydesign said:


> Ray,
> which camera did she get you? what lens are you using? good looking shots btw.


Olympus, my go to brand, E-5 i think, stock lens. Just ordered macro.


----------



## zBrinks

Ray, how loud are the altas? How often do they call?


----------



## Brian317

That Mantella nigrican is amazing ! I'd love a couple of those one day....sigh

Anywho, amazing photography ! Very good work and very cool looking collection !


----------



## yomamafat

Ray,

Amazing collection!!! You are one of the people who inspired me to get into the hobby. Great to see the updates now and again.

Happy Frogging!


----------



## stemcellular

zBrinks said:


> Ray, how loud are the altas? How often do they call?


Nice and loud. Mostly crepuscular but every now and again I'll get a midday round. Absolutely fantastic frogs, Zack, and rather bold.


----------



## Julio

yea and not easy to catch either, they dart for cover as soon as you try to pounce on them.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## davy

are those epidobates anthony buena esperanza's? nice looking frogs. i'm searching for the moras punga trics. just to have some patience and they will come my way.


----------



## Jon Mason

Great room and Great Frogs!!


----------



## stemcellular

davy said:


> are those epidobates anthony buena esperanza's? nice looking frogs. i'm searching for the moras punga trics. just to have some patience and they will come my way.


Thanks, Davy. They are Pasaje-sarajunga e. anthonyi 

I have a nice group of moras, will eventually get photos up.


----------



## josh_r

stemcellular said:


> Yeah, they are my favorite sp. of Mantella. I have a group of 12 adlts and 3 F1 juveniles.
> 
> They are my big project for this year.


Oh that's great! Good luck with this project! I'd love to see this species get out into the hobby. Fantastic Ray!!


----------



## ophiophagus

Wow sir you have an incredible collection that inspires high levels of envy. I tried to send you a PM about this but my sent mailbox doesn't show that I've sent anything. So I thought I'd try here. I was wondering if you have any tips for care/viv design for the Bumble bee toads Melanophryniscus stelzneri? I would really appreciate any info you have, because there's not much out there. You can PM me I'm don't want to hijack your post sorry


----------



## Eric Walker

Which anthonyi is that in the last picture in post 218 
is it a Pasaje SaraJunga As well


----------



## stemcellular

Its a Rio Saladillo, e. anthonyi


----------



## ktewell

Those transport pics are fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stemcellular

Mantella bernhardi

Just washed 50 tadpoles into the water!!!























































And D. auratus


----------



## Spaff

Ray, I was just about to post on here if you'd have any of the bernhardi available any time soon. Hope you have success with the tads and end up with some healthy froglets!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Nice mantellas and congrats with the tads! They remind me of castis with the black body and orange legs, minus the white spotting on the back. Good luck getting them to froglets. Are these your only mantellas breeding now, or are you currently getting tads from other species too?
Bryan


----------



## stemcellular

Breeding these and milotympanum this season, nigricans next year.


----------



## johnc

Very nice indeed Ray. Well done and congrats on the camera!


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, John.


----------



## swampfoxjjr

Great shots!

Quick question: On the final bernhardi pic, is the first digit on the left arm swollen or is that an optical illusion based on the angle of the shot? Hopefully the latter, but I though I would ask.

Gorgeous Auratus btw. One of the most photogenic of the darts imo.


----------



## josh_r

stemcellular said:


> Breeding these and milotympanum this season, nigricans next year.


Good luck with the Nigricans! I have heard they are a tough one due to troubles acclimating to captivity. Whats your take on that ray?


----------



## stemcellular

Nope, I've had a group for years without incident. Only issue I've had is tads being finicky


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

How about the milos, have you had problems with their tads as well or have you gotten froglets before? I'm getting my crocea geared up for breeding this spring hopefully.
Bryan


----------



## stemcellular

Haven't tried breeding them since they arrived in pretty horrible shape. Its taken me a few years to get them fat and happy and they look ready to go.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular

nom nom nom goes the lady terribilis...haha


----------



## ricky2424

Wow wish I had a frog room like that... Nice collection of matellas they are very beautiful


----------



## stemcellular

thanks, they are all quite photogenic!


----------



## motydesign

what flash are you using?


----------



## stemcellular

Just stock


----------



## froggies3

Man those Basti's are beautiful, those are very high on my "Most Wanted" list!


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## thedude

Beautiful frogs Ray. Are those last Ameerega sp. Hanheli or the 'Sisa' altamazonica?


----------



## sebastian.z

Great looking frogs Ray;
Do you also have a few new photos of your tanks?


----------



## stemcellular

thedude said:


> Beautiful frogs Ray. Are those last Ameerega sp. Hanheli or the 'Sisa' altamazonica?


altamazonica, though not sisa.


----------



## thedude

stemcellular said:


> altamazonica, though not sisa.


My mistake. Although I thought the Abiseo population had blue on their underside. 

Very nice frogs either way.


----------



## stemcellular

yeah, they do to a degree;


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## VPardoel

Awesome shots.

People must have asked you this a million times.

But what camera and lens + lighting setup do you use?


----------



## stevenhman

Very nice. Would you mind taking some updated frog room shots? You must have built some sort of catwalk by now to be able to get in there.


----------



## markpulawski

Wow those Escudo are amazing Ray, really nice colors.


----------



## thedude

Very nice Escudo and Pastores!


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks fellas. Some more from tonight.

P. vittatus









P. aurotaenia









E. anthonyi 



























Basti froglet


----------



## stemcellular

A. pepperi juvie


















Adult


















A. bassleri


----------



## stemcellular

VPardoel said:


> Awesome shots.
> 
> People must have asked you this a million times.
> 
> But what camera and lens + lighting setup do you use?


Just my trusty olympus dslr and point and shoot


----------



## stemcellular

Here you go, Mark.


----------



## thedude

Again, loving those pumilio.

What pepperi population is that? Campanea? I really need to start working with more Ameerega. I should probably focus on finding a female Sapasoa first though  So many frogs and so little money! Threads like this don't help!


----------



## fieldnstream

Love those Escudo! And the aurotaenia are beautiful...don't see those very often.


----------



## stemcellular

fieldnstream said:


> Love those Escudo! And the aurotaenia are beautiful...don't see those very often.


Nope, they are from a specific import and I've only distributed a few groups of offspring. GREAT frogs.


----------



## Eric Walker

stemcellular said:


> Thanks fellas. Some more from tonight.
> 
> P. vittatus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. aurotaenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E. anthonyi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basti froglet


Which anthonyi is the first one pictured. Do you have froglets and tads in the works from these right now. Id be interested in getting some come spring.


----------



## stemcellular

Highland anthonyi, sorry, nothing available right now; they are a real PITA.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## BethInAK

Wow, Stemmy, Amazing pictures.


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, I've been enjoying messing around with the new camera.


----------



## sebastian.z

Do you also have some new pics of your tanks...?


----------



## stemcellular

O. pumilio 'Bastimentos'









P. lugubris 'Panama'



























A. bassleri 'Tarapoto'


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular

Isla Pastores









A. femoralis




































A. hoogmoedi



























A fat lady ready for some loving...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

*Re: Stem's Frog Room - updated 2.23.2012*



stemcellular said:


>


Are those P. lugubris at the top?


----------



## stemcellular

Yup, a Costa Rican population


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

stemcellular said:


>




what is that?


----------



## dfrmav

those bastis are just stunning man.


----------



## stemcellular

New atelopus!


----------



## stemcellular

Some photos of my new Atelopus


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'm having trouble viewing this tread......from all the drool on my computer screen!!!

Ray your photos are obscene. Just a simple point and shoot huh? Everytime I look at this thread I put frogs on my must aquire list.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Those new Atelopus are awesome Ray, what species are they and any idea what sex ratio you have?
Bryan


----------



## stemcellular

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'm having trouble viewing this tread......from all the drool on my computer screen!!!
> 
> Ray your photos are obscene. Just a simple point and shoot huh? Everytime I look at this thread I put frogs on my must aquire list.


No longer, wife got me a used dslr to play around with. So.much.fun.


----------



## stemcellular

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Those new Atelopus are awesome Ray, what species are they and any idea what sex ratio you have?
> Bryan


Hoogmoedi, according to Lotters. Just a different population. I picked up a small group with 1-2 females.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## boabab95

Damn now my valerioi pics look even worse!!!


----------



## stemcellular

haha thanks. they are quite hard to photograph.


----------



## JPccusa

Gummy frogs anyone?


----------



## boabab95

It's even harder when they're in the viv


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular




----------



## sports_doc

ahhhh, nothing like the 'look' of a full stomach 

I've decided to hire Ray to come and take FR pics at the 'Pit' for me....[Either that or just steal his nice new camera].

Awesome shots, Mr Natl'Geographic....


----------



## markpulawski

Pretty sure I saw pancakes and bacon in one of them.....I couldn't get that close to my frogs to even take a crappy picture


----------



## Dillon Wascher

WOW! Those glass frogs are stunning!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Those glass frogs are fantastic- great pictures! Do you have any pictures of what tank they are going in? How many of them did you get? 
Bryan


----------



## azure89

I'm never dissapointed when I take a look at the updates in this thread, incredible photos and congrats on your new glass frogs


----------



## eos

stemcellular said:


>


Nice! Glass on glass!


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## vivlover10

what is the frog in the first 2 photo's?

the glass frogs do look amazing as well.


----------



## stemcellular

A very neat looking O. pumilio Chiriqui


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stevenhman

Nice photos! Any luck with the casti's?


----------



## stemcellular

Yup, like rabbits they are.


----------



## LarryLee

nice set up stem... my wifes not as understanding.....beautiful frogs.....
Larry


----------



## stemcellular

thanks, yeah, my wife is cool, I have the frogroom and she has the fashion room for her clothes.


----------



## Spaff

Those castis are fantastic! Any chance they'll be any available soon?


----------



## stemcellular

Sorry, I'm growing up a bunch to adulthood to send out to folks for breeding trades.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Check out the eggs


----------



## hypostatic

Nice frogs. Hey I was wondering if anyone knew of an evolutionary cause for glass frog's to have transparent skin?


----------



## Kim Willems

Very nice valeroi, you are able to breed them already?


----------



## npaull

Hey stemcellular, beautiful frogs. I'm curious - what's the glass frogs' captive diet like?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

npaull said:


> Hey stemcellular, beautiful frogs. I'm curious - what's the glass frogs' captive diet like?


Can't you tell by looking?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

OOOO i can count the flies in its stomach lol


----------



## stemcellular

npaull said:


> Hey stemcellular, beautiful frogs. I'm curious - what's the glass frogs' captive diet like?


Mostly ffs, occasionally bean beetles


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular

Atelopus sp.


----------



## Lukeomelas

Those Atelopus look funny they are so fat! I guess in most of the pics I have seen they are a little bony looking. Beautiful frogs for sure.


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?knpiqy
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fif

Atelopus is very nice frog!


----------



## stemcellular

Yeah they have a totally diff body shape than the other hoogmoedi


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## jermajestyg

stemcellular said:


>


WHAT KIND OF FROG IS THAT????
I THINK I HAVE A NEW FAVORITE FROG!!!
I THINK I KNOW WHATS GOIN IN MY NEW 20LONG VERT!!

-JEREMY


----------



## karag

Great frogs and a nice frog room.


----------



## jeeperrs

I think the glass frogs are just amazing.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

jermajestyg said:


> WHAT KIND OF FROG IS THAT????
> I THINK I HAVE A NEW FAVORITE FROG!!!
> I THINK I KNOW WHATS GOIN IN MY NEW 20LONG VERT!!
> 
> -JEREMY


That's an orange bastimentos pumilio. 

Ray, those glass frogs are awesome you have great pictures of them from the bottom. When they are on the glass and you can see through like that, can you see any of the organ systems working (like the heart beating, lungs breathing, etc.) or it just looks the same?
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## jermajestyg

Thanks bryan,

And i agree, the glass frogs look great haha

-Jeremy


----------



## stemcellular

Baltimore Bryan said:


> That's an orange bastimentos pumilio.
> 
> Ray, those glass frogs are awesome you have great pictures of them from the bottom. When they are on the glass and you can see through like that, can you see any of the organ systems working (like the heart beating, lungs breathing, etc.) or it just looks the same?
> Thanks,
> Bryan


Yup it's really incredible


----------



## Shinosuke

stemcellular said:


> Yup it's really incredible


I'd love to see a video of that!


----------



## froggies3

Man that must be an amazing room! I love those glass frogs, and the Atelopus are just beautiful. Guys like you are the ones that make the hobby so interesting, I know because I got into the hobby because of guys like you.


----------



## Rain_Frog

gotta love glass frogs' cartoony, forward facing eyes.


----------



## gregadc

Hi Stem
Do you know how many people is waiting for 
video update of your Frog Room!!! 
g


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## johnc

Dear Mr. Coderre,

This is a formal request that you cease and desist from posting such fabulous photographs. You are making the rest of us photographers look pathetic. This simply can't continue!


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, dude, means a lot coming from you


----------



## ExoticPocket

Sweet casti... How many do you have?


----------



## stemcellular

I have a good sized breeding group


----------



## JimO

johnc said:


> Dear Mr. Coderre,
> 
> This is a formal request that you cease and desist from posting such fabulous photographs. You are making the rest of us photographers look pathetic. This simply can't continue!


I agree with John and wondered if I could commission either of you to photograph the next frogs I put up for sale...


----------



## ExoticPocket

Thats good. Good luck with your next breeding season with them or with any tadpoles you have. Just wondering if you have done anything with the perfect background tank?


----------



## stemcellular

Panamanian Dendrobates auratus


----------



## frogster

Wowwwww 37 pages of great pics,advice and inspiration to take my time and do it right


----------



## soulsynapse

Amazing room, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## velvety14u

Any Boophis tads yet?


----------



## hydrophyte

You have all of the most amazing stuff.


----------



## epiphytes etc.

stemcellular said:


> Panamanian Dendrobates auratus


Dayam! So beautiful. Anymore line info?

Also, +1 on theperfect background update


----------



## stemcellular

Took some photos of frogs I am babysitting

D. tinctorious azureus









R.sirensis orange













































D. auratus superblue






















































D. auratus Costa Rica


----------



## Azurel

Dang Ray your picture taking skills are great....Wonderful pictures.


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks, always nice to have new specimens to photograph


----------



## JimO

Beautiful shots as usual Ray. I just can't get over how gorgeous azureus are close up. They're the frogs that got me into the hobby and are still my favorites.


----------



## jeeperrs

JimO said:


> Beautiful shots as usual Ray. I just can't get over how gorgeous azureus are close up. They're the frogs that got me into the hobby and are still my favorites.


I still think auratus are the most beautiful. The patterns are amazing.


----------



## JimO

Oh yeah? Well, my azureus are better looking than your auratus. In fact, my azureus could kick your auratus's butts..



jeeperrs said:


> I still think auratus are the most beautiful. The patterns are amazing.


----------



## Spaff

The sirensis shots are very well done. Their legs almost look white. I'm impressed they stayed out long enough for you to get such good pictures.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## Azurel

Stunning pictures and frogs as usual....Are those Colon 'drago' or nominant in the last set of pictures?


----------



## stemcellular

Just colon. There is no way to tell between the two populations without site data.


----------



## Azurel

stemcellular said:


> Just colon. There is no way to tell between the two populations without site data.


Awesome thanks bro good to know.....I have some coming and was wondering if that is what I get to expect in beautiful frogs....


----------



## jackjack2011

WOW! nice tanks and frogs! i wish i had a room like that


----------



## stemcellular

New tank setup, really dig these Protean tanks



















And one of the inhabitants


----------



## asturianu

Beautiful tank Ray! You did a great job. What's your thoughts on background vs. without one? 

Nick


----------



## stemcellular

I havent done artificial backgrounds in years. Just use cork or wood, secured, and allow plants to create a natural background. Looks much better, imo.


----------



## winstonamc

LED no less, looking great Ray


----------



## stemcellular

Another new setup


----------



## stemcellular

And one more


----------



## dtfleming

Very nice, did you go with the standard top vent or the 3-5"? It's kinda hard to tell. I like the look of the LED light bars, are you using just one per rack?


----------



## stemcellular

Standard, except on big tank which is 5". One led ho bar per level.


----------



## tnwalkers

stemcellular said:


> And one more


Great tanks! are you using a false bottom or hydroton layer?


----------



## tnwalkers

stemcellular said:


> Another new setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this tank! whats the dimensions on this?


----------



## pdfCrazy

Ray, those vivs are gorgeous. And the lighting is perfect. Little works of art. I still like doing backgrounds on mine, but I've stopped doing 3 sided backgrounds. Just the back wall now, so the climbing vines have something to attach to.


----------



## stemcellular

Nom nom nom



















Tarapoto A. bassleri









Sapasoa A. bassleri defending an egg clutch


----------



## frogparty

Love those vines! I cant ever find vines w/ that much chararcter


----------



## hydrophyte

Those frogs are awesome too!


----------



## stemcellular

frogparty said:


> Love those vines! I cant ever find vines w/ that much chararcter


Black Jungle had a good number, I was able to handpick 6-8 of them. Around $20 each.


----------



## jeb102385

very nice frogs


----------



## heckler

Looks like they have a rebel egg


----------



## stemcellular

yeah. its funny, they normally breed during winter/early spring but for some reason, after 3 seasons of sticking to their schedule, they have been breeding non stop all summer, despite much warmer temps in the frogroom. I'm literally drowning in their offspring, tads, eggs... all from a 1.1 pair of F2s.


----------



## BlueRidge

Stem i forget, you hand mist every day dont you?


----------



## stemcellular

yeah, normally, sometimes every other, or even every other, other... really.


----------



## pdfCrazy

If your drowing in tad's, note my signature.


----------



## boabab95

stemcellular said:


> I'm literally drowning in their offspring, tads, eggs... all from a 1.1 pair of F2s.


You know where to find me  [atleast for the next week]


----------



## stemcellular

Feel free to swing by Boston on the drive back. I have an egg clutch with your name on it.


----------



## stemcellular

Trio of E. tricolor and E. anthonyi tanks

30 inches high and 15x17


----------



## BlueRidge

Stem, I love how you stopped using GS for backgrounds. Those Epi tanks are awesome.


----------



## pa.walt

just wondering how the growstone/featherlite is working out for you. i have some but have yet to use it.


----------



## stemcellular

P. terribilis "Mint"
































































And one of their offspring that I'm growing up


----------



## stemcellular

pa.walt said:


> just wondering how the growstone/featherlite is working out for you. i have some but have yet to use it.


I really like it Walt, much lighter than leca


----------



## ChrisK

pa.walt said:


> just wondering how the growstone/featherlite is working out for you. i have some but have yet to use it.


Just wear a mask and soak it or rinse it, you don't wanna inhale all that glass dust.


----------



## stemcellular

I've never encountered much dust. I just toss a bag into a 5g bucket and rinse a few times.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah it's not a lot but I still see it rise up when I pour it out of the bag


----------



## stemcellular

Came home from travel to find three gals ready to pop...Looks like I have a 2.3 group

H. valerioi




































Decided to move them from their QT to a breeding tank. Great plug and play waterfall fom M Novy! Some P. joeppi and P. squamiferum and presto!


----------



## johnc

Good luck, Ray. Mike is definitely the king of tree frog breeding.


----------



## Pinkfeet

Stunning!!! One day I will have a room like this. Hopefully. A min amphibian, jungle, oasis..


----------



## KeithS

Wow those photos are great! It would be nice to see what was going on inside of my frogs.


----------



## stemcellular

New home for the P. lugubris as part of the frog room makeover. They seem to be enjoying it.






























And a bunch of excess marcgravia


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Trio of E. tricolor and E. anthonyi tanks
> 
> 30 inches high and 15x17



Growing in well...


----------



## nealhorn

I like the no background look!


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Hey Ray,
Was going through the older part of this thread and was wondering what this guy was.







Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goof901

Buddysfrogs said:


> Hey Ray,
> Was going through the older part of this thread and was wondering what this guy was.
> View attachment 34176
> 
> Buddy
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


looks like an ameerega bassleri chrome blue/green


----------



## Buddysfrogs

goof901 said:


> looks like an ameerega bassleri chrome blue/green


Thanks


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stemcellular

No, black or sapasoa bassleri


----------



## stemcellular

As part of my continued overhaul I finally had time to finish the Mantella sp. rack. Very happy with how it turned out. Tanks are incredibly light and nicely ventilated, as well as only spagnum moss and cork, which will allow for easy cycling. Plus, the LEDs really cut away any heat and allow for a cleaner aesthetic.










And yes, one of the enclosures is for my A. hoogmoedi during dry season.


----------



## JPccusa

Very nice!


----------



## isoletes

very cool! Gotta love frog rooms


----------



## stemcellular

And some updated tank shots

P. aurotaenia


















P. terribilis




























A. bassleri


----------



## stemcellular

A. bassleri























































O. pumilio "Chiriqui"









O. pumilio "Salt Creek"


----------



## dendrothusiast

Ray I'm really liking the phyllobate tanks - nice layouts


----------



## Tinctoc

What species of peperomia is this in the front (small leaves, red stems)? Or is that pilea aquamarine?


----------



## curlykid

Love that bassleri tank Stem.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TiFBUvnoEI&feature=youtube_gdata_player Just saw this on YouTube. This is a Black Bassleri correct?
Thanks
Buddy


----------



## stemcellular

Basti froglet


















Escudo male watering egg clutch


----------



## eos

Not sure if I've said this before, but those escudo are gorgeous!


----------



## Shinosuke

Poor little thing is crying up a storm. What's he so upset about? 



stemcellular said:


> Basti froglet


----------



## rigel10

Stem, you are my ideal froggers! Greetings


----------



## BlueRidge

LOL, I think alot of people have a man crush on Stem and his tanks...


----------



## arichee49

stemcellular said:


> Basti froglet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escudo male watering egg clutch


Are these the famous yellow bastimientos from saurian?


----------



## stemcellular

Nope, different line


----------



## stemcellular

Updated frog room coming along nicely, almost complete. Two builds left, then tad setup and growouts. 

Room view













































Epip tanks









Another one, waiting for small bakers rack









Mantella rack









Lugubris tanks









New tanks built out yesterday


----------



## Lukeomelas

Looking really good Ray. Sure you can't squeeze another rack in there? What size are your smaller verts? Are those for thumbnail frogs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stemcellular

Not sure what you mean. The only verts I have are 30 high, all for epipedobates with exception for one which is for isla popa pumilio


----------



## Lukeomelas

Sorry, I meant the epip tanks. They look a lot taller and skinner than the rest. What are the dimensions on these? I really like them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stemcellular

30 x 17 x 15 I believe. 3 fit across a 48 rack


----------



## thedude

Looking really good Ray. I'm really liking your tanks, very few plants but tons of leaf litter and wood. I've been leaning that way with my new vivs as well.

I think it was Ron who said a few years ago, if you think you're running out of room, you haven't gotten creative enough


----------



## eyeviper

What are the L.E.D light bars you are using?


----------



## TheReptileWrangler

I am really liking the no "fixed" back ground looks on your new builds brings everything more into focus.
Looking good man!


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks. I'm very pleased with how things are coming along. Plants and frogs seem to be acclimating well. The led bars are the HO ones sold by light your reptiles.


----------



## JPccusa

stemcellular said:


> Updated frog room coming along nicely, almost complete. Two builds left, then tad setup and growouts.
> 
> Room view


Is that a real rock?


----------



## jckee1

Not sure if anyone asked this already but I noticed that some tanks have some sort of substrate and some don't. Is this random? or is it based on what is going inside. Also I noticed your Epipedobates tanks are higher, Do you find they need a taller tank? I have 4 tads of the Moraspongas and have a densely plants 20gal. long ready for them but it seems as though I need to rethink this.
Jim


----------



## stemcellular

JPccusa said:


> Is that a real rock?


Nope, its a vivarium concepts rock. Amazing.


----------



## stemcellular

jckee1 said:


> Not sure if anyone asked this already but I noticed that some tanks have some sort of substrate and some don't. Is this random? or is it based on what is going inside. Also I noticed your Epipedobates tanks are higher, Do you find they need a taller tank? I have 4 tads of the Moraspongas and have a densely plants 20gal. long ready for them but it seems as though I need to rethink this.
> Jim



All of my tanks have an amended version of ABG mix, basically ABG with clay, and lots and lots of leaf litter. 

I have decided to keep my epips. higher as I've noticed that the males like to call from higher up. So far, so good. They really seem to enjoy the higher perches. Plus, lots of great room for plants.


----------



## Gamble

Awesome Tanks Ray. Perfect example of less is more. Everything looks really "clean". (The tank designs, not the room itself).

I didnt notice any drainage layers or misting systems.
How often do you mist your tanks & for how long? Where does all the extra runoff water go?

(Is it just me or did everything look a little more "drier" then the pics of tanks we usually see?)


----------



## stemcellular

Gamble said:


> Awesome Tanks Ray. Perfect example of less is more. Everything looks really "clean". (The tank designs, not the room itself).
> 
> I didnt notice any drainage layers or misting systems.
> How often do you mist your tanks & for how long? Where does all the extra runoff water go?
> 
> (Is it just me or did everything look a little more "drier" then the pics of tanks we usually see?)


Nope, hand mist once a day or every other day, with any excess water accumulation beyond what is desired taken out by hand. 

Way too many tanks are kept, in my opinion, too stagnant and wet. The trick is to allow for good ventilation and humidity. Once these tanks start to grow in the plants really do the trick and maximize water retention and increase humidity, even when heavily ventilated.


----------



## sports_doc

You all know Ray gets a lot accomplished on that little desk of his in there....


----------



## rigel10

stemcellular said:


> All of my tanks have an amended version of ABG mix, basically ABG with clay, and lots and lots of leaf litter.
> 
> I have decided to keep my epips. higher as I've noticed that the males like to call from higher up. So far, so good. They really seem to enjoy the higher perches. Plus, lots of great room for plants.


I noticed the same in my anthonyi "Highland": males are at the top of the viv, while the female is on the bottom and rarely climbs. I have set up two high perches at each end of the viv to avoid fighting between the two males. But my epips are very quiet and bold!


----------



## Gamble

stemcellular said:


> Nope, hand mist once a day or every other day, with any excess water accumulation beyond what is desired taken out by hand.
> 
> Way too many tanks are kept, in my opinion, too stagnant and wet. The trick is to allow for good ventilation and humidity. Once these tanks start to grow in the plants really do the trick and maximize water retention and increase humidity, even when heavily ventilated.


So, I have talked to "newer" members and they seemed to be under the impression that misting is not just for humidity purposes but that the frogs "needed" the water.

My stance was of hypothetical nature: that the misting was for the humidity, and you could potentially go months, even if everything "looked dry" as long as the humidity was still high enough. (High enough being 60/70% plus) ... correct? Comments?

I bring this up only bc the subject of "misting" isnt discussed enough IMO. We all know that it needs done, but for newer members, it hasnt really been explained in terms of proper technique and reasons.

In fact, im going to start a thread in the beginners section to jump start this discussion.
So lets start this convo there so as to not hijack your post of your beautiful tanks.


----------



## stemcellular

I have a few tanks that have gone without misting for at least a month with no issues.


----------



## rigel10

Mist on the glasses and wet leaves show that the moisture in the tank is adequate. Or am I wrong? I bought at least four hygrometers (analog and digital) and all give different values. I've had enough of hygrometers!


----------



## stemcellular

A. bassleri


----------



## Dendro Dave

stemcellular said:


> I have a few tanks that have gone without misting for at least a month with no issues.


Ditto... I've seen some go even longer depending on ventilation.

Basically in my tanks even with the lid propped open a couple millimeters as long as there is a little water in the false bottom I get condensation on the glass shortly after the lights come on every day, and can easily feel the humidity when I stick my hand in.

IMO it is pretty hard for a well planted tank not to be humid enough...unless maybe it's an all screen tank like for chameleon.

I agree that many tanks are not ventilated enough, I think many overestimate how wet these frogs need to be. We can't seem to break the thinking that frog = lots of water. Many plants do better with some ventilation too.


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## stemcellular

Some updated photos- P. aurotaenia





































In Motion


----------



## cmailloux

How do you regulate the temperature on all those tanks? I like to use a water heater connected to a thermostat but that clearly wouldn't be feasible with over a dozen...Any air circulation?


----------



## stemcellular

Just room temp, high 60s and low 70s. All tanks are heavily ventilated.


----------



## cmailloux

Is the temp on the inside of the tanks also high 60's low 70's? I've done that before but my frogs get lethargic and hide nonstop, I've had much better results with my temps 75 to 82


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> New home for the P. lugubris as part of the frog room makeover. They seem to be enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bunch of excess marcgravia


growing in well


----------



## KRich Frogger

looks awesome!!


----------



## Spaff

Those aurotaenia are really cool! Are they breeding for you?


----------



## Dendroguy

What are you keeping Oophaga wise Ray?

D


----------



## stemcellular

Its breeding season in the frog room...

P. aurotaenia


----------



## stemcellular

P. vittatus


----------



## Dendro Dave

stemcellular said:


> P. vittatus


Thank the frog gods, that some good people are working with these underrated frogs 

Is that the old old line vits Ray?(I don't remember if they had names or what they were), I don't remember my ones from Doc having the white/bluish markings going that far up the sides. Seems like that may be a general difference in the 2(or more?) pre-understory lines? ...Or maybe that is just my imagination.


----------



## stemcellular

Oh yeah, they have about 100 tads in their pool... Crazy frogs

I received mine as froglets from Eric G and his adults were from Aaron of frog farm fame.


----------



## rigel10

Maybe you have said it above, but how are the temps in your room? How do you do when it's hot in the summer?


----------



## cbreon

Ray, funny I never noticed this thread and you have obviously spent a good bit of time putting it together. I wish I would have put together some threads like this over the years. Very nice collection, thanks for sharing! Btw, I think those wide banded aurotaenia are one of the most underrated frogs around...


----------



## stemcellular




----------



## Julio

Looking good ray. Are you just using the led bars from Todd?


----------



## stemcellular

Yup. New bars that he has are great.


----------



## Spaff

stemcellular said:


>


What's the big gesneriad in the center of this picture?


----------



## stemcellular

Epesica from Brazil


----------



## epiphytes etc.

I've always been lukewarm on aurotaenia, but, Ray, you've now got me wanting some. Time to make a tesoros order!


----------



## Trickishleaf

I love the lush overgrown jungle look. Looks very natural!


----------



## stemcellular

epiphytes etc. said:


> I've always been lukewarm on aurotaenia, but, Ray, you've now got me wanting some. Time to make a tesoros order!


They are a fantastic species


----------



## goof901

stemcellular said:


>


What is the small leaved plant that's climbing up the cork?
It looks awesome!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

epiphytes etc. said:


> I've always been lukewarm on aurotaenia, but, Ray, you've now got me wanting some. Time to make a tesoros order!


Yes get some!! Fantastic frog with a fantastic call that sounds like a car with a fan belt going bad.


----------



## Dendro Dave

stemcellular said:


> They are a fantastic species


Agreed, my green are some of the most outgoing frogs I've owned. They are always up to something it seems. IMO they're about as flashy and a nice alternative to those looking for something a long those lines but maybe would want something a little different. I had green auratus when I started in the hobby... When I restarted after the ice storm disaster I went with Aurotaenia, and I'm glad I did 

Looks like I've got 4 females though. I play your youtube vids for them Ray and all 4 try to bust through the front glass like the kool aid man to get at your calling male LOL  I got a guy sending me a male I think though, when I scrape together the money for shipping. So that lil guy is going to have his hands full when he arrives.


----------



## frograck

When Ray posts pics to this thread... Popularity trends shift.


----------



## stickingtotincs

Great hi-res shots! What species is the forth one down? Below the Teribillis?


----------



## Bob S

Very nice collection !!!


----------

